

Swiss graphic design: a history in photos (or, where trendy web designers get ideas to steal from) - henning
http://www.flickr.com/photos/20745656@N00/sets/72157594296535170/

======
andr
I have no artistic talent whatsoever, but now that I've learned to use grids I
can churn pretty reasonable designs. Here's a good intro:
<http://www.subtraction.com/pics/0703/grids_are_good.pdf>

